# Preventing bicycle theft.



## Pedal (Apr 6, 2010)

For those times on the road where you can't sit around and wave a sharp cleaver to deter would be thieves.

Going on a bicycle journey soon, and I would like to hear the best lock(s) and/or security method for locking up a bike. While your gettin' food, or getting some sleep.


Ive been thinking that perhaps hiding the bicycle away from the general public would be the best means of security.

Then again, there are "bushbeaters" out there. 

Whatchya think?


----------



## Skye (May 9, 2010)

i hope this isnt to late to reply to, but it's a common sense thing that i lock up my frame and front tire to something that cant be lifted off or busted and i use a seperate lock for the back half. im just paranoid though.


----------



## derailed (May 9, 2010)

kryptonite locks are expensive as shit, but the higher end ones are tough as fuck. Also, you might want to avoid having quick release on both tires.


----------



## MrD (May 10, 2010)

My suggestion would be to use a U-Lock type of lock.
They are EXTREAMLY hard to break through, making theft ALOT less likely.
If you take off the front wheel, then run the U-Lock through both wheels and the frame then all should be nice and secure.
As far as to where to lock up your bike, the only thing I can help with is some words of advice I have gotten from others about safe places to lock up:
"Alwayse make sure you lock up you bike in a well lit area, with a good amount of foot/vehicle traffic. That way the theif will not have all the time in the world to snag your bike"
Hope that it helped out some, have fun on your trip!


----------



## Mor (Jun 18, 2010)

I bought a top shelf touring saddle last week and had a quick release on my seat post... 

I've been paranoid to leave my bike locked up out of view so to remedy that I bought a simple allen key bolt for the seat clamp. 

I adjusted the height, tightened it up like normal and then jammed a ball bearing followed by a bunch of glue into the allen key slot. 

I'm hoping this will slow down any would be theives.


----------



## little_owl (Jun 18, 2010)

You can try whatever you want but we're going to get it eventually!!!


----------



## Mor (Jun 19, 2010)

little_owl said:


> You can try whatever you want but we're going to get it eventually!!!



You're in the routine of stealing bikes/bike saddles?


----------



## animole (Jul 1, 2010)

View attachment 9050

does the trick


----------



## coldsteelrail (Jul 3, 2010)

The original poster said something about hiding the bike from the general public. In my experience this works well, however it is best if you lock up the bike as well as stash it. And by stashing it, i mean stashing it, not just locking it up in some secluded area. Most bike security people would advice locking your bike up in a highly visible and heavily trafficked area, as a way to prevent thieving. I've had bikes stolen from downtown city halls, libraries, and my own garage. The most important part of the bike is the back wheel. Any type of lock can be chewed through with a hacksaw within 5 minutes, and if you don't believe me, try it on a fancy ulock. If you are really paranoid, use more than one lock. Carry a heavy chain, with a pick resistant lock too. You're going on a trip you say, so carry your valuables with you when you go inside, but there is no need to bring everything you own around with you. In my experience, getting your stuff stolen happens where you least expect it, so don't let down your guard down.
People say you attract what you think about, so maybe don't be so paranoid. As any thief will demonstrate, bikes are easy to come by.


----------



## UrbanNokizaru (Jul 12, 2010)

Your best bet if you don't wanna lose your bike is to get a chain with links are squared and not round, makes sawing through them harder. Also keep your bike looking ugly, yea maybe some desperate thieves will still take it but they're less likely to want it. Cover it in duct tape, bike tube, dirt, grime, whatever. Also if you're a bike thief you suck.


----------



## rsproutseb (Jul 12, 2010)

In addition to a quality U-Lock and knowing how to use it properly - Google search "Pit Locks USA"


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Jul 12, 2010)

never leave your shit anywhere period


----------



## bananathrash (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-keep-your-bike-seat-from-getting-stolen/ is a pretty good one.


----------



## CutThroat (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm thinking about welding my seat into position. Seems like the best way. 
I could still grind through the welds if I have to, but no regular ass thief is carrying an angle grinder with them.


----------



## booze (Oct 12, 2010)

ball bearings in allen key holes, on guard makes an awesome chain lock and an awesome u lock. just remember YOU CAN CUT THROUGH U LOCKS. and people don't really care about seeing someone getting their bike stolen. this is a video by these dudes who were i nyc during rush hour and filmed how easy it is to use bolt cutters, hack saw and a grinder to get to a bike. 

also be careful of what you lock up to. if it's easier for them to angle grind through a fence or pole they'll do it and just take the bike with the lock. remember that you can unscrew poles and other things that are in the ground. there are companies that make custom tools so you can't get anything off your bike without your tools. i don't know how pricey it is but i'm assuming its up there. as for your saddle you can use a chain to hold it to your bike but some people carry chain tools so it might just be worth it to take it inside with you.


----------



## Kodiak (Nov 29, 2011)

This Bike Is A Pipe Bomb, sticker on it


----------



## bicycle (Nov 29, 2011)

the only way to safely lock your bike is with 2 locks.
a chain lock and a u lock. both wheels locked to frame and one lock frame wheel to pole or something else.
this as minimum!
Taking saddle of or releasing air from a wheel ( always carry a pump ) works too.
If you come back to your bike and your wheel is empty dont let the bike stay there for a night.
pump up the wheel or replace your bike some streets away as its a bike thief tactic to come back later and steal the bike.


----------



## wokofshame (Dec 1, 2011)

I just had a bike stolen- the joker that took it used some sort of pry bar to simply pry/warp the heavy U-lock apart.
Was stolen in the first place from some super-rich college kids- i know, i know, i've changed since then- so it was karma i guess, easy come, easy go


----------



## Earth (Dec 2, 2011)

Chain.

Heavy Chain with a big lock...
Makes one hell of a weapon too !!

(that's what I use with my 1995 M-50 Raliegh)


----------



## Kabukimono (May 13, 2012)

I just use a normal chain lock - mostly at night. I tend to not tie my bike up when I have to go into places. From nearly five months on it - I've been robbed from once. 
At night - i make sure that the ties from my tent run through the frame and spokes of ma bike, then if someone tries to steal it ... They wake me up. Note though ... paranoia can kick in if windy or stuff like that. Just sounds like there stealing from you anyway. 

K.m


----------



## soapybum (May 13, 2012)

My friend uses an industrial sized chain and lock, you have to have a specialized type of boltcutters to cut it so pretty sure that would work well.


----------



## DregeDE (May 13, 2012)

Put poop on the handlegrips, tacks under the seatfoam, thermite loaded tennis ball bomb on frame by the crank, then strike anywhere matches on the sprocket against teh magnesium wrapped themite bomb.
Your bike will never be stolen. EVER!


----------



## Scott (Jul 26, 2012)

Register your kriptonite lock within 15 days of buying it and if your kriptonite lock gets broken and your bike gets stolen they buy you a new bike.


----------



## soapybum (Jul 26, 2012)

^sounds to good to be true. You know how easy that'd be to scam?


----------



## Scott (Jul 26, 2012)

https://www.kryptonitelock.com/Pages/antitheftdetails.aspx

Thats the link. You need a "Copy of bike bill of sale, copy of lock bill of sale, keys, police report, broken lock, etc."


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 26, 2012)

soapybum said:


> ^sounds to good to be true. You know how easy that'd be to scam?


http://www.kryptonitelock.com/Documents/TERMS_AND_CONDITIONS.pdf
Sounds like there are so many requirements to meet in order to qualify that only somebody committing premeditated insurance fraud would qualify. Have fun.


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Jul 27, 2012)

So what if the lock was picked? Or is the broken lock was taken too?
The thing as I see it is this:
Locks do not mean a thing. They can all be opened, it just takes a certain amount of skill, and sometimes tools. The locks are meant only to make it harder to take, and therefore not worth the effort.
Get a big scary looking lock, not necessarily the most expensive, or the one made from the most exotic metals, etc. Do this knowing that if some prick wants to steal something, they are probably going to find a way to do it.


----------



## Euhill (Feb 3, 2016)

Here in Mesa, Tempe, and Scottsdale, if the thieves can't steal it, they will strip it. With that said never leave your bike locked up for too long anywhere. That includes high traffic areas. A lot of bicycles have been stripped in high traffic areas, such as the super Walmarts, Bookman's book store, Tempe Town Lake, and the Indian Bend Wash path.


----------



## Hylyx (Feb 4, 2016)

Pretty much all that's been said you can count on. THe lock "insurance" thing is total BS, etc.

but I do wanna try this someday:


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Feb 4, 2016)

wokofshame said:


> I just had a bike stolen- the joker that took it used some sort of pry bar to simply pry/warp the heavy U-lock apart.
> Was stolen in the first place from some super-rich college kids- i know, i know, i've changed since then- so it was karma i guess, easy come, easy go



U-locks are fairly easy and quick to bust with a car jack. Like the ones that comes with the car.


----------

